# Info On M6 Diver



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I got my first O&W when in the US Navy in the late 80's or early 90's before computer's were big saw a ad in the Navy time's a military new's paper there was a ad in it selling the M6 O&W you delt with O&W derect I sent a money order the price was right.When I got it it had the watch and a steel bracelet and a nato strap and a swiss army case knife with the O&W logo here is a photo of it a little beat up from military use.










Now I sent this to the watch maker for service I got a crystal and bezel from Roy and they were to large to work I know the one's of today are 40mm were the older M6 smaller in size it's in the shop so I can't see what the size is.The parts did not cost that mutch don't want a refound.I just want to know the history and changes in the M6.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't know the real answer to your question but it nice to see an old O&W. We always hear how the armed forces favoured the M series watches years ago but this is the first old one I have ever seen. The current M series watches must be remakes of these and obviously they must have made them that bit bigger.

Nice to see it's been well loved :lol:

Mike


----------

